# Veterans honoured at Merchant Navy stamp launch



## Lurch (Jul 29, 2011)

Of interest?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...s-honoured-at-Merchant-Navy-stamp-launch.html


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Not sure you can count vessels of and before WWI as Merchant Navy. They were the merchant service until HLM King George V let it be known that he wanted the title adopted in recognition of the service given during WWI (and so it was done!).

I understand from a past Master of the Company of Master mariners that he was also personally responsible for encouraging it's formation and for persuading many Livery Companies to give some of their 'Treasure' to the infant newcomer (pity HLM's RN service was not as a plumber or we might have got a posh name and some loot too).

Nonetheless this is a quibble and may not be the full story. It is good to see its existence recognised and celebrated just as it was to see that there are some from WWII still going well enough to attend the bun fight. (The best this far more junior member can do is wear a big blazer badge - and then get asked if that stands for Manx N-something!! on an Island!)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Just curious, what does HLM stand for?

John T


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Tut,Tut, John, His Late Majesty although I am not sure it is polite to abbreviate - off with my head!.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Silly me, thanks David. It does sound better than "His Deadness" though. Poor bloke must be turning in his royal plot, seeing what has happened to his creation.

John T


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day lurch.m.today.01:12.re:veterans honoured at merchant navy stamp launch.thank you for your most interesting link re:M.N.they should have no trouble selling that collection.have a good day.regards ben27


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Well done, the British, for doing this. In the U.S., during World War II, merchant seamen were widely derided as "war profiteers" and "draft-dodgers". They weren't even officially recognized as World War II veterans until 1988.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

What!? Even after you joined in?

(Sorry OM couldn't resist it).


----------

